# SSOTM - April 2014 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks to everybody who nominated, voted and most of all made some fine slingshots in the month that was! Here are your April SSOTM winners:

1st Place: quarterinmynose - "Fancy 'lil Plinker​







​​2nd Place: Can-Opener - "The Vision"​







​​3rd Place: BC Slinger - "Reworked Yew"​







​​
Congrats, guys! Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

anic: 1st place!!! I have completed my collection of places!

Thanks to Q for the Nomination, and to all the people who voted for this slingshot.

And to each and every one of you for just loving slingshots! And congratulations to Can Opener and BC Slinger.

Now I'm gonna go do a dance and shake my butt(...not to hard).


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats QIMN!! That is one smokin beautiful piece of slingshot art.... and the runners up too! Once again another fine display of craftsmanship and artistry.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation QIMN, i'm dancing with you ( not to hard )  , the first time i voted for a winning slingshot,

i liked this shooter from the first view, a fantastic work, enjoy your win !!

Congratulation CanOpener and BC-Slinger, really nice shooters too !!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats Chad.. I knew that slingshot was a 1st place slingshot since day one.. :banana:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners. Nice work!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tremendous job Guys!!!!!! Kudos!!!!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners and to everyone that was nominated! Another great group of shooters...the talent in the forum is absolutely amazing.

Keep up the great work everyone.

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations QIMN!!!! Your slingshot is awesome! A well deserved win for you!!  Congrats to BC also!! That is the most awesome rework I have ever seen I was really pulling for you.  Thanks to everyone who voted and MJ for the mod work. It is an honor to be here with you all.

Regards
Randy


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

NICE!!! way to go Chad.

All 3 are off the charts nice.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulation Chad!!!! Nice job C.O and B.C. All fine pieces !


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations guys! Some awesome pieces that you put out.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone that voted and congratulations to all. A excellent group of slingshots again this month. Again thank you Can-Opener for the nomination. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners and the nominees. Well deserved.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats guys! well deserved indeed.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats! All of them were awesome!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Good stuff. Congrats to the winner/winners.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*All outstanding work!!*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Felicitaciones a los ganadores. :thumbsup:


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

all 3 are stunning slingshots, great job all 

-Epic


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! It takes away the pain of not winning when the competition is so advanced.
Everybody did an outstanding job !!
No losers here, just folks that didn't place 1,2 or 3.
Back to the drawing board.


----------

